# Most Moist Delectable Venison tenderloin Roll



## smokenharley (Apr 22, 2013)

P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

Most Moist Delectable Venison Roll

I love venison and I have a venison party for all my hunting friends every year. We all contribute backstrap (tenderloin). This year it was a combination of Delaware and Pennsylvania deer. For those of you not familiar with venison or deer, not unlike beef, from different areas of the country, have a different taste. What we have experienced for the most part is a very mild to a more metallic taste from Pennsylvania to the seashores of Delaware. That is, until you smoke it.

In my estimation, the only way to cook venison tenderloin is to smoke it! The meat is very lean and I have found it very difficult to grill and maintain flavor without turning it into leather on the outside and maintain a medium heat on the inside.

Unfortunately I did not take any before pictures but I do have some after pics. The recipe is rather simple.

Age the thawed loins in the fridge for a week. Remove them from the freezer packaging and wrap them in paper towels. After 5 – 7 days remove and dry with paper towels the night prior to the smoke. You can add a mustard rub but I have found no flavor advantage. Do add Jeff's rub.....makes all the difference.

Now is where it get's a bit tricky. It really depends on the thickness of your loins. I trim/cut mine across the length like a fillet for a fish at about 3/8”. If my backstrap is more than about 14” I will cut it at that point.....too long for a roll

At this point you will need to ready the bacon. If you have two medium loins, ½ pound of bacon and 1 pound of cream cheese will work fine. Fry or microwave the bacon to “crispy”. Cut the bacon into very small pieces. Warm the cream cheese in the microwave for 30 seconds or enough time to be able to stir it like pudding. Add the bacon bits to the cream cheese and stir until all is mixed.

Most critical....layout a bacon strip (uncooked) on your cutting board, lay the loin strip on top of the bacon, smear the cream cheese mixture on top of the loin, roll the bacon and loin together. When the roll is finished, wrap an additional bacon strip around the top and bottom. Pin the sides with two skewers.

Smoke for 2.5 – 3 hours @ 225f. I find Hickory most friendly with venison although the fruits work well too.

It will melt in your mouth













IMG_1937.JPG



__ smokenharley
__ Apr 22, 2013


----------



## sirhuntsalot (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great. I'll give it a try for sure.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks wonderful!


----------

